# new reel help/advice



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, all you Redfish (or other saltwater folks)...

My lovely wife gave me the new TFO BVK 8wt for my birthday. I am wanting to pair a good reel with it. I would like to keep the price under $250, but would consider another suggestion withinb reason.

So far my thoughts are:

Lamson Guru
Orvis Hydros (even though I am boycotting Orvis)

and my favorite (but above $250)
Nautilus FWX

any and all advice will be greatly appreciated, even an Orvis reel

Thanks!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Love my Guru


----------



## Zach_Stells (Jun 5, 2010)

Check out these new Cabelas reels, they seem like they would be top notch if not a little better than a lamson even though lamson is producing these for Cabelas. They have a greaat price point as well as looks and seems to have a solid drag system.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...nknown;cat104793480;cat104721480;cat105572880


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

FWX!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

New, take a look at the newer versions of the TFO reels along with the ones you listed.

The used market really opens up your options, the Islanders are great ad a 3.4 on that rod would balance out nicely, Tibor Everglades and even their Lite would make up a sweet combo for reds.

If you really wanna go classic, see if there are any old Lamson Bonefish reels on the WWW or even a Lamson 3.5, they would serve you well.

Good luck with your new rig.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## ahp25 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got the new Lamson Velocity, and couldn't be any happier with it.  It will run you about $280, but that's not too far out of your budget.  It a step up from the Guru, but a pretty decent step for the price.  I have heard great things about the FWX as well.  

You can't go wrong with either of those.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Although I am against Orvis(personal reasons) the Hydros is a major improvement from the Large arbor and mid arbor from before, which were pretty good reels themselves.  

Lamson is cool and makes great stuff but got a bad taste when their "sealed drags" showed corrosion. I constantly maintain my gear even when its called zero maintenance. 

If $30 bucks is all that stands between you and a FWX then its a no brainer. In the long run $30 in fly fishing is like pocket change. (unfortunately). 

I have heard some people giving a fly line with an FWX purchase which would make that cheaper than spending $250 on a reel and $50+ on line and backing..

my .02  

congrats on the new rod and cool wife.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Anything Tibor makes is of great construction and built to last. I am surprised though to hear of several people that are unhappy with Orvis. My experience has been that if you don't like or break any of their equipment that they will bend over backwards to replace it or make it right for you. I have personally been in Orvis stores and have been ashamed for what people are turning in as defective.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I mostly freshwater fish, and have long been a Lamson fan...my hesitation with their reels for this application is with the "sealed drag." Freshwater is not as much of an issue, but when you spend $250 + on a reel, you want to get as much use out of it as possible.

As far as Orvis...my reasons for boycotting them are simple...I have nevr been impressed with their rods, they are no better quality than most, three times the price, and their guarantee is nothing compared to some. Most of the good stuff they come out with, thay cancel...point in case, the Rocky Mountain Large arbor cartridge reel (for trout fishing), the safe passage seamed vinyl boat bag (think Patagonia Great Divider), there old design of safe passage gear...their new stuff looks like crap (personal feelings). Again, it's a personal boycott. With that said, I actaully like to look and feel of the new Hydros.

Right now, I am leaning torwards the Nautilus or as SOBX suggested finding a good used Tibor.

Thanks for all the advice, if anyone has anything else to add, please do.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

if you are serious about this and plan on doing it for a long time, i would just say grit your teeth and buy an abel, tibor or nautilus. you'll have it forever, and you'll be happy with it.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Im going to have to agree with Danny on this one as well. I wish I would have bought my Tibors to start with but I jumped around with other cheaper reels that seemed to be a better deal. After realizing I wasn't ever really happy with them I now have A billy pate trout,salmon, all DD and a backcountry wide. I never see myself getting rid of any of them or going to anything different but Tibor. Not that Tibor is the best for everyone but it is for me. I feel most people have the same experience with reels like Tibor, Abel or Nautilus.

On a side note in regards to service. Orvis yes will replace ANYTHING but that might be because they HAVE to. Just playing devils advocate on that one. I did send my Billy Pate Tarpon circa 1987 for its first service because I was going on a tarpon trip of a lifetime and wanted to make sure it was as its best. They polished, lubricated, replaced the drag spring,washer and main gear to bring it back to "new" and charged me $10 return shipping. If you don't believe me I have the invoice to prove it.  

You get what you pay for.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

May I suggest the Nautilus FWX 7/8?
I too have an 8wt BVK with an FWX 7/8 with 8wt Wulf line.
I love the setup.
The ultra light reel feels great with the light rod.
It's perfectly balanced.

Great reel at a great price.

I also have a 9wt BVK.
I currently have a Battenkill 9wt on it but I plan on changing it out with a Nautilus NV 9wt in the near future. 

My FWX on my BVK and my buddies FWX on his Pro 1.


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

How does the FWX balance out the pro 1? I have a pro 1 and was looking to upgrade the reel on it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> How does the FWX balance out the pro 1? I have a pro 1 and was looking to upgrade the reel on it.


On the Pro 1, it feels good. I just think their might be a better fit as far as line goes than the wulf line he has. 
It feels very slow. 
But I like the balanced feel of the combo.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Nautilus FWX 7/8 is the only reel in that price range. I own the FWX and Tibor Backcountry both are great reels but the Nautilus is lighter and has better drag. The FWX is so light it makes your 8wt feel like a 7 or even a 6wt outfit.


----------



## B._Hayes (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi guys,
First post on here, but wanted to throw in, I have an FWX 7/8 as well and love it. 

Bryan


----------

